

Show HN Weekend Project: Hacker News Points - HNPoints

I'm looking for feedback on my weekend project: HNPoints.com<p>HNPoints aims to bring back comment scores to Hacker News through a social opt-in system. Users install the browser extension or bookmarklet provided, and when logged in, are able to see other users' points; it then shares your comment scores with others (but no other personal information). With enough participants, point scores can be inferred for those contributors who choose not to participate.<p>This project is an experiment based on the support for bringing back comment scores, especially as a preference, in recent discussions, without forcing the decision upon everyone. This project is not meant to provoke holy wars but rather to provide people with the freedom to choose how they use Hacker News. For more info, check out the about page.<p>The system is in its infancy, so please be prepared for a) bugs and b) lack of comment scores as it gains adoption. It was conceived Saturday afternoon and Sunday evening, and beta tested for Monday and Tuesday with a select group of contributors. It's quite likely that more issues will be uncovered as more people start to use it.<p>Any feedback is welcome! :)<p>http://hnpoints.com/
======
ezrider4428
I just installed on Rockmelt and it doesn't work all you see is "-"

~~~
HNPoints
Thanks for checking it out :)

As an early adopter, it's quite likely that you'll see comments that are
missing scores. This occurs when there is insufficient data to even make an
approximation for a comment.

I can see the points on your reply, and the number of points on this comment
should show up for you. As more users start using HNPoints, more comments
should show scores.

------
ColinWright
Clickable: <http://hnpoints.com/>

How do I install it on Firefox 1.5.0.6?

~~~
HNPoints
Thanks! :)

I don't have 1.5 to test on, but the Greasemonkey script should work, or you
can email me at hnpoints at gmail and I'll try to help you get it working.

